
Titan in Depth: Security in Plaintext - wglb
https://cloud.google.com/blog/products/gcp/titan-in-depth-security-in-plaintext
======
BooneJS
This article is from 2017. Take a look at what is happening in open source
with OpenTitan. [https://opentitan.org/](https://opentitan.org/)

~~~
wglb
Cool, thanks.

------
thinkloop
Any idea where google manufactures the chips? Do they do it themselves in
their own fabs?

It's unfortunate that the company best poised to provide the world complete
end-to-end privacy and security, is also the one least likely to democratize
it.

~~~
shakna
> It's unfortunate that the company best poised to provide the world complete
> end-to-end privacy and security, is also the one least likely to democratize
> it.

Titan was open-sourced at the end of last year. [0]

> Any idea where google manufactures the chips? Do they do it themselves in
> their own fabs?

Whilst Google avoided confirming anything, I believe the actual fabrication
was probably done through Cypress Semiconductor, before Skywater Technology
Foundry spun out of them. The foundry and Google have a long and ongoing
relationship.

[0] [https://security.googleblog.com/2019/11/opentitan-open-
sourc...](https://security.googleblog.com/2019/11/opentitan-open-sourcing-
transparent.html)

~~~
thinkloop
Insightful reply! thanks.

Open sourcing a project, in my opinion, is far from spearheading a world of
privacy and security.

